# Installation du speedtouch USB

## Mat_le_ouf

Salut!

Je me demandais si, comme c'était indiqué sur gentoofr, les drivers du  modem USB Speedtouch sont intégrés dans l'ISO de la version 1.4 RC1?

Si c'est le cas, est ce que l'installation du modem est automatique, ou faut il exécuter une ligne de commande?

Merci.

Mat

----------

## eric.cheminot

Si entre temps du as eu une reponse...

-ec

----------

## daroot

he ta vu ca ou ?

 :Smile: 

jai aussi un speedtouch usb

et pas de reso local

une Id ?

@+

----------

## daroot

trouve  :Smile: 

6.3 J'aimerai installer Gentoo à partir du modem Alcatel SpeedTouch USB, est-ce possible ?

Pas de problème ! Les images disques de la Gentoo 1.4 possèderont un script, qui vous permettra d'initialiser la connexion avec votre modem Alactel Speedtouch USB. Ainsi, vous pourrez installer la Gentoo 1.4 à partir de votre modem USB. Nous aurons sans doute plus d'informations lors de la sortie officielle de la 1.4

ds le chapitre 6.3 

le lien :

http://www.gentoofr.org/irc/faq.html#ss6.3

par contre sur le cd je ne trouve pas de traces .....

une idee ?

merci

----------

